# Universal Androot Results



## TekMason (Oct 14, 2011)

Post your testing results running Universal Androot against the TPT in this thread.

Universal Androot might be long shot but ya gotta try...


----------



## x3rr15 (Oct 10, 2011)

When trying to root using Universal AndRoot

Comes up with error "Failed! No ~~~Fu Goo ~~~"


----------



## xrs (Jul 12, 2011)

i had same result with universal androot


----------

